# A VERY Frustrating Day ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Jun20

Thank goodness for Kristi .. she came by this evening and took the little disabled duckling and its sibling home with her. I am so very relieved.

Shortly after those two ducklings arrived I got a call from a woman who lives on the golf course at Rancho Santa Margarita .. what's her problem? A Mockingbird that makes too much noise starting in the early AM. Can she have it killed, relocated, or have the tree cut down .. those were her questions. When I told her that all of the above were illegal since Mockingbirds are a protected species, she went ballistic and said .. "Well, I only wanted to know if the bird would move to another tree if we cut down the one it is in. I don't want to waste my money on an expensive tree destruction if it won't solve my problem" .. and she hung up on me.

I was sooooooo angry that I had to go out and kick the trash can ..

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Too bad you can't have that lady relocated to Nowhere Arizona or the next space shuttle mission. Yes she would irritate me to. People like that have to be very unhappy with life, at least that's what I tell myself. 

People that get angry over something like that to the point of wanting to kill something just amazes me. So what happens if something really bad happens how do they deal? I wonder how she is handling gas prices and food prices?

I don't get it..............


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Ohhhhhh...wow, the Ducklings and the little Sparrow-Baby are all such sweeties...


What do you think could bethe trouble with the one Duckling?


He is acting a little like 'PPMV'...


Could a "B-Vitamine" ( or "B"s, and "D" and other Vitamine ) deficiency do this?


What the heck...?




I sure wish my parents would have bought a whole poop-load of CocaCola Stock in 1930 when the gettin' was good, or Land in then 'rural Los Angelas, or both...I'd buy a big farm near you and help take some of the load..!


I really love Ducks and Geese, but I am so not set-up for them here...


Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

The little ones are so adorable, I'm glad Kristi took the siblings, bless her!

Wow, I can imagine how mad you were.....but I can't imagine how that women's mind thinks, but she is definitely a danger to God's creation. She needs to find something to do with her life.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Terry I know exactly how you felt about that woman, but unfortunatly I'm not surprised. We get calls every now and then from 'city' people who bought summer homes around the lakes here and want to know since we have a sanctuary if we could possibly remove the geese, raccoons, chip munks from their yards.  They usually get mad when I try to explian that we just don't do that.

What sweet duckys and birdies!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know what you mean. Sometimes it"s ...JUST TOO MUCH....those are the times when I feel like.....THE TOP OF MY HEAD WILL JUST EXPLODE! Fortunately that hasn't happened to me yet. Times, I will come across as being less than tactful and at those times, I have already moderated myself. I guess I need to pick up a trash can that needs some breaking in too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking and commiserating, everyone. I'm not sure what the cause of the little duckling's problems might be. Kristi will give it Brewer's Yeast tabs in the hope that the vitamins and minerals will result in some improvement. I suspect the problems are due to improper incubation or trauma from being dropped or stepped on. I'll be very happy if it is a nutritional thing .. at least that we can work on. The ducklings were raised on lay mash and while just that as a diet isn't really terrific, it isn't bad either.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

We need to pitch in and get you a nice punching bag, Terry. Satisfying, legal, and saves you buying new trash cans.  I'm sorry you're having to deal with incompetent and frustrating people. I hope the ducklings and teeny tiny eensy sparrow do well in your care. Is it as hot there as it is here? That makes everything worse and more grumpy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, MJ! Yes, it has been hotter than six shades of Hades here for the past few days. The little birds that are coming in are truly almost crispy critters. They are so dehydrated that it is almost unbelievable.

I'm covering for my permitted rehabber friend today, so there have been bunches and bunches of phone calls and lots of incoming .. I'm getting my calls and birds as well as hers. No time for pics, but maybe tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...tis-the-Season...



Getting warm here too...all the Birds are drinking a lot more.


I bought some big Packets of electrolyte-vitamines-minerals at tha Farm Feed Store.

Each Packet makes like 800 Gallons of drinking Water-solution.


I mix a little of this this into a stout 'soup' in a small container, and add a little to the feral's Water, and the inside one's Water, and to my Water.


You know, just drinking 'plain' Water tends to flush out Potassium and other Minerals, or does when in a truely Hot clime...so, I figure, may as well add electrolytes and Minerals and Vitamines to everyone's Water.


Not to over do it of course...but, just enough...



Phil
l v


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have had my mister (water contraption...not husband) on pretty much all day for the past 3 days. The birds love it, and so do the little dogs. A friend of mine put it up years ago down one side of the yard. It sure does make a difference and I know it has saved the lives of many a litte gypsy that has flown in to stay cool. Cool did I say? hah! but it does drop the temp a coupe of degrees.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Feather said:


> *I have had my mister (water contraption...not husband)* on pretty much all day for the past 3 days. The birds love it, and so do the little dogs. A friend of mine put it up years ago down one side of the yard. It sure does make a difference and I know it has saved the lives of many a litte gypsy that has flown in to stay cool. Cool did I say? hah! but it does drop the temp a coupe of degrees.


ROFL Feather.  I saw a Freidman's (home and garden store) that they have waist-high stands that have a nozzle on the end and spray a good bunch of mist out when plugged into a hose. They have pretty colors too.  I have some of those soaker hoses that I'm going to try first, and if those don't work, I'll get some of the misters. Of course as it is now I just hold the hose with the nozzle set on "mist" over the aviaries, they lovvveee it!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mary Jane,

The nozzle mist works great too. I will prop it up sometime turn it real low and the doves and my PMV survivors in the patio love it, not to mention the plant.

Terry,

How is the little sparrow doing? He is just such a little bit. I was just never able to save anything that tiny. I have so much admiration for those of you that do. I read in the other thread that you had to feed him every 15 Mins. I don't know how you do all of this, you must be exhausted.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Feather said:


> Terry,
> 
> How is the little sparrow doing? He is just such a little bit. I was just never able to save anything that tiny. I have so much admiration for those of you that do. I read in the other thread that you had to feed him every 15 Mins. I don't know how you do all of this, you must be exhausted.


That little one didn't make it, Feather. It seemed to be thriving for a couple of days but then became weak and passed on quickly. Though the little birds like sparrows and starlings are pretty hardy, give me a baby pigeon or a baby dove any day .. they are so much easier to raise.

You would laugh your head off if you saw me taking off to go to work .. it takes one carry box for supplies and 1-3 carry boxes to get all the little birds loaded up for the trip 

Terry


----------

